# Cutting rebar?



## MLO (Jan 7, 2006)

Will a large set of bolt-cutters cut #4 and #5 rebar easily?

Have a remodel foundation to do and would rather buy a tool than rent for nearly the same dough.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

A good set of bolt cutters, 36" or larger will cut up to #5 rebar, but cheap ones won't last long, and "easy" is a realtive term.


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Diamond Blade for a Circular saw*

Buy a diamond blade for your circular saw for about $15US.

It will cut through rebar like butter and save you a ton of money in bolt cutter purchases or rentals in the mean time...


----------



## MLO (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

We use a standard cut off saw with an abrasive blade for cutting rebar. Same will work in a skil saw.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

"Buy a diamond blade for your circular saw" 

Diamond blade for masonry or stone, but steel? I've always used abrasives.


----------



## robertcdf (Nov 12, 2005)

Bonus said:


> "Buy a diamond blade for your circular saw"
> 
> Diamond blade for masonry or stone, but steel? I've always used abrasives.


I cut rebar in concrete all the time when cutting holes. I also use my angle grinder with a diamond blade too. It works great.


----------



## Bonus (Aug 25, 2005)

Well, you learn something everyday, huh? I'll have to check that out, tks.


----------



## manhattan42 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Diamond Not Abrasives*

Diamonds will cut rebar 10X times faster than abrasive metal cutting blades at many times less the wear...

A single diamond blade can do the work of 5 abrasive blades in half the time.

No brainer.

Diamond blade on a circular saw.

Diamond is cheaper and faster.


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

We use abrasives because we typically cut 5 to 15 bars, #3 or #4's at a time...takes all of 5 seconds in a 14 inch chop saw...if someone gets a heavy hand and blows a blade, $3 for the fix. We also have a dedicated rebar cutter bender that we rarely use.

Just another example of do what works for you.


----------

